# Suns love Hayward



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

http://arizonasports.com/41/1679520/NBA-Insider-Suns-love-Utahs-Gordon-Hayward



I think this wont happen, and I also hope it wont happen. That screams fast track to mediocrity.

Vecsey being Vecsey I guess.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

May change this title to 'Peter Vecsey was bored, comes up with cute coach/player love story.'


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I like him. But yeah, just don't see McD matching Bledsoe and throwing a big offer at Hayward. Just to keep options/cap flex open to try to acquire with assets collected - an all star/superstar that may become available. 


Maybe at a cheaper price he would but Jazz won't want to lose him.


----------

